# Otakon 2011 Furmeet



## Ryu100 (Jul 4, 2011)

Why I took so long to post this is beyond me...

Anyway, Otakon is near and it's time for the second Otakon furmeet. Have a fursuit or quadsuit? Feel free to join us. Even if you don't, stop by and have some fun! The current time and location is set for that Saturday at 3pm on the 4th floor. Some do plan on migrating to the fountain area later on if you'd like to hang out in an area with higher traffic.
Keep in mind that this gathering is more socialized based than a photoshoot. There will be a group photo near the beginning at people's request but the main point is to mingle and have fun. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll be there, look for a Red Pyro or Captain Aizen, I'm not sure which I'll wear that day.


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet. And there should be a Bleach photoshoot an hour or so before this in the same location so you could always check that out too.


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 8, 2011)

you can bet your ass Ill be at that bleach photoshoot


----------



## Inktail (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't have a suit or anything, but I would love to come meet other furs and get some cool pictures, considering i lost all of the ones i took last year.... along with my camera


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 8, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> you can bet your ass Ill be at that bleach photoshoot


 
Haha, I thought as much

@Inktail: Aw, that sucks. There should be a nice sized group this year so plenty of photo opportunities.


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 8, 2011)

If there was a way for me to switch between costumes while at the con, I'd totally come to the meet as the Pyro, get pictures of me with a few of the other furs with arms around each others' shoulders with a caption along the lines of "See, fire and Furries can get along!"


----------



## AceWolf (Jul 13, 2011)

haha awesome, I shall be meeting  you and some other furs down there at Otakon. i wont be wearing anything, but will be happy anyways...unless I can pull off a RE4 Merchant or Black Snake xD


----------



## johnny (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll be there with my girlfriend and my retro film camera, so you might see me. :3


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2011)

Rex and myself will be there!  Non-suiting though.  He will be set up as FF Red mage and I will be there as Ryomou from Ikki Tousen.  Rex said he might bring his sketch book for anyone who is interested in them ^^


----------



## Otto042 (Jul 22, 2011)

so...  Will there actually be other suiters there? or probably just furries who happen to be at otakon... Cuz I'm bringing my suit, but I was probably gonna wear it saturday night after the sun starts to set.  If there will be others there, i'll change early and stop by, if not... meh Id rather stay dressed as Gray Fullbuster


----------



## WestWindHowling (Jul 22, 2011)

Otto042 said:


> so...  Will there actually be other suiters there? or probably just furries who happen to be at otakon... Cuz I'm bringing my suit, but I was probably gonna wear it saturday night after the sun starts to set.  If there will be others there, i'll change early and stop by, if not... meh Id rather stay dressed as Gray Fullbuster



I know personally there are going to be at least 3 other suiters at the furmeet, not including myself in that count. 

I'll definitely be there! I'll be suiting through out the con. I have  two suits, one of the character in my avatar. The other is a secret  project that I plan to debut at the con, though I'm gonna post pictures  on my FA a day or two before hand. Anyway, I will definitely be at the fur meet!


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 23, 2011)

Otto042 said:


> so...  Will there actually be other suiters there? or probably just furries who happen to be at otakon... Cuz I'm bringing my suit, but I was probably gonna wear it saturday night after the sun starts to set.  If there will be others there, i'll change early and stop by, if not... meh Id rather stay dressed as Gray Fullbuster



I only have a pokesuit right now (commissioning a partial currently) , but I'll be in my absol quadsuit for the meet. And there will be a Bleach related quadsuit as well. But trust me, there will be plenty of suiters. Off the top of my head, I can name about 10 or so people who plan to come in suit.


----------



## Otto042 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryu100 said:


> I only have a pokesuit right now (commissioning a partial currently) , but I'll be in my absol quadsuit for the meet. And there will be a Bleach related quadsuit as well. But trust me, there will be plenty of suiters. Off the top of my head, I can name about 10 or so people who plan to come in suit.



I was checking the weather and its gonna rain saturday.  Water is BAD news for my suit so... odds are I'll be in suit friday night just, maybe sunday.  I'll def stop by as Gray though for a bit.


----------



## reian (Jul 26, 2011)

It is also going to be very hot, so make sure you guys in suits will have lots of water!


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, I did mean to mention that. Granted, it's been hot everywhere as of late, but it's usually always hot here in Baltimore this time of the year. Upper 90's and 100's is still a tad higher than normal though. So yeah, PLEASE keep yourselves hydrated.


----------



## Kreevox (Jul 27, 2011)

my limbs and quite possibly my head are going to sweat like crazy in my pyro gear


----------



## AceWolf (Jul 29, 2011)

So..I got my badge today. Marked this down on my schedule ^^ I may...or may definately hug every single fur I see there (once granted permission)


----------



## reian (Aug 3, 2011)

Ice Cold Water!  

Only one Dollar!


----------



## Ryu100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha, I wonder if this guy realizes how famous he's gotten.
Also, a big thanks to everyone who showed up for the meet. There was a very nice turnout and it seemed like everyone was having fun. We will without a doubt be doing this next year!


----------



## reian (Aug 5, 2011)

Do we know who has one of the first full group pics we took?  I didn't stick around long since there were just to many people >.<


----------

